
Why I am building a blockchain in Go - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/karachain/why-i-am-building-a-blockchain-in-go-6395a60b24dd
======
pjmlp
> Contrary to this, we use Java which runs in its own JVM which then runs on
> top of the OS.

Not quite true, only when using the free (gratis) OpenJDK.

Majority of commercial JDKs, like ExcelsiorJET, Aicas, PTG, IBM, ... do
support AOT compilation to native code.

Oracle also added support for AOT Linux x64 on OpenJDK 9, with support to
other OSes being worked on for later releases.

------
joseluisq
> a Goroutine takes about 4 Kilobytes of space in RAM. On the contrary, a
> thread takes up about 1024 kilobytes in RAM. Hence, Goroutines take up 250
> times less space than threads in other languages, which makes it possible to
> run an increasing number of Goroutines concurrently.

In this true in the practice?

